# Offering my MX Leader



## Blindspot (Mar 28, 2009)

*Thoughts on value for my MX Leader*

Hi - I hope my first post being a "bike for sale" is OK, and that I am putting the thread in the right place.

*EDIT* OK, sorry to say, I posted before reading the forum rules. I apologize! Ugh. Well, anyway - I would love input from Merckx fans on pricing this bike. It is really a lovely bike! Any thoughts on value?

It is a Merckx MX Leader, 57CM, Campy Record 8 Speed, Mavic Ceramic. I just had the bike tuned. It is in very good condition. I used it very little, as it was my second bike and I pretty much only rode my primary bike, so it has had really limited use over the years. You can probably count the total lifetime hours of use on one person's fingers and toes.

I'm not sure how to value the bike - of course it was very expensive when new, but it is now more of a classic bike. Still, it is so solid, such a nice bike, I would think it would be a great purchase for the right rider.

I am thinking of selling the complete bike (it has no pedals, otherwise, ready to ride.) No interest in parting it out.

thanks!

Jeff

Ridgefield CT

EDIT II:

Found the following:

Eddy Merckx MXL Frame 57.5 cm c/t
Campy Record Ergo Group
172.5mm 53-39 12-26 cass. 32H
Cinelli Grammo Ti Stem 120mm
Cinelli Eubios Bar 44
Cinelli Cork
Mavic Open SUP CD Ceramic 32H
DT 14G Spokes
Michelin Bi-Synergic 700x23c


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Funny you don't seen this paint scheme for awhile and then BAM!! several appear at once. I definitely would not part it out, original components and you are the original owner? If it were mine I wouldn't change a thing, I assume you mean 12-26? Geez that bike is perfect for me, stem, bars everything....
And Welcome to the forum, The way to get around the no sale rule is just to show it off, and then at the end say that you are thinking of selling it. What are the C to C ST and TT measurements, and length of HT? I already have an MXL but if this is as nice as the pix look, it would be tempting. Personally, I would rate that bike as "highly desireable"--knowing the complete history helps. I (we) would like to see some more closeups. It's Spring and a recession, the biggest issue for selling is that there has been a flurry of great bikes put on the market-for example, on EBAY there are many wonderful frames, but after all, this is an MX Leader....
b21


----------



## Blindspot (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes - the cassette is 12-26. My typo! Corrected in original.

I'm not that technical minded a cyclist, so I don't trust my measuring ability. I'm going to swing the Merckx by the local bike shop to get the whole geometry measured, then I will post it. When I last had it in the shop for a tune, the owner said the top tube was 56cm and the seat tube 57cm if that makes any sense. My amateur measurement of the HT is 14cm. Bike is all original, other than typical things like it has brand new grip cork.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Blindspot said:


> Yes - the cassette is 12-26. My typo! Corrected in original.
> 
> I'm not that technical minded a cyclist, so I don't trust my measuring ability. I'm going to swing the Merckx by the local bike shop to get the whole geometry measured, then I will post it. When I last had it in the shop for a tune, the owner said the top tube was 56cm and the seat tube 57cm if that makes any sense. My amateur measurement of the HT is 14cm. Bike is all original, other than typical things like it has brand new grip cork.


yes that is in the ballpark for the measurements; Merckx are typically measured center to center on ST and its probably a 56 sq or close to it. Personally I would pay a premium for an original MXL with Campy 8 spd in near mint condition. I should add that others might prefer to build it themselves, and a campy 8 spd gruppo is pretty hard to find, so you probably could go either way...I would take it as is tho

b21


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If your MXL measures 57.5 cm center-top, then the correct size is most likely 56 cm. Merckx sizes their frames center-center, not center-top. I've got two 57 cm Merckx frames, and they both measure 57 cm center-center and 59 cm center-top.


----------



## Blindspot (Mar 28, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> If your MXL measures 57.5 cm center-top, then the correct size is most likely 56 cm. Merckx sizes their frames center-center, not center-top. I've got two 57 cm Merckx frames, and they both measure 57 cm center-center and 59 cm center-top.


Thanks for that information. Since I don't trust my frame measuring ability, I do intend to take it to the bike shop this week and have it properly measured. When I get the measurements, I'll post them here.


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Could you stretch it about a cm lengthwise and heightwise? Then Id take it..


----------



## Blindspot (Mar 28, 2009)

RekibTaf said:


> Could you stretch it about a cm lengthwise and heightwise? Then Id take it..


Someone asked for the frame serial number: F 8323.


----------

